# a painting of my fish...!



## meeems (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, I just thought I'd share a couple of pics of a painting I did a few days ago of my boyfriends duboisi!

Any comments welcome :thumb:

Thanks, Mimi










a close up..


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, that's really good!


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

really great!


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

nice, i would love to have one of my jack dempsey!


----------



## meeems (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks! I was actually thinking of doing commissioned paintings for people if they wanted! lol. If anyone is interested let me kno!! :thumb:

mimi


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## meeems (Aug 11, 2008)

all ur comments are so nice thanks v much xxx if i do more il post them for u to see :wink:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks Nice--You have some talent! 8)


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Very good !!! Just how big is the painting ???


----------



## meeems (Aug 11, 2008)

the size of its about A2 i think! i cant remember exactly!


----------

